# Viking Helmet



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

My brother-in-law is into Vikings, so I made him this helm for Christmas.
It's made from floor mats and craft foam. The pattern is from Lost Wax Oz
http://www.lostwaxoz.com/ -- he has great patterns.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Another great job . As impressive as your dive helmet . You really are a master of craft foam and floor mats .


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that looks great


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Nice work!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

That's very impressive - as someone from the north of England (where there is a good chunk of Viking DNA in the locals) it stirs up some race memories.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Pretty helm, I assume you know that it is not historically accurate? Just in case your brother in law is like me when it comes to armor. Only 1 Viking age helmet has ever been found and not any partials etc have horns. The basic style is much like the ones I have made, Spangden style.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's stunning, spin!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah--I was wondering when someone would comment on the horns. The authentic ones weren't made of floor mats either 

I'm a history buff myself. If you want your eyes to glaze over, just ask me about Viking tunics. I can tell you the breed of sheep that were used, the diameter of the thread used to weave it, and the weave structure (people have learned not to ask me)


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Not that much difference; Masters in History, SCA for many years , now Jomsvikings. Been making armor and weapons on some level since 1981


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool helmet!
Way nice work


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I wish my sister-in-law was that talented and thoughtful... but she's not. 

Looks awesome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

THAT is awesome. You can almost hear the pillaging.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What a wonderful gift! It looks very realistic, horns and all. You have great skills.


----------



## Lyric8881 (May 27, 2018)

Amazing


----------

